# Mini LST Extended Chassis & 380 VXL Motor



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Here is my Mini LST with my prototype extended single servo MLST chassis. 
With the extended chassis I found it's about as long as a traxxas mini e-revo,
also got the mini lst widetrack conversion kit.. which made it as wide as a traxxas
mini e-revo, so guess what I stuck the mini e-revo lid on...lol 
But..not only does have a Mini Revo body.. 
it also comes compete with a 380 VXl mini e-revo Motor..

It's not done yet... this chassis is more for measurments and fine tuning maybe even a test run. 
To finish her I will make an extended lower skull plate and have it bolt
on to the top chassis as well as the side rails for extra support in the center. 

Check out my pics below...

Mini LST Extended Chassis with Mini E-Revo Body Top View









Mini LST Extended Chassis with Mini E-Revo Body Front View









Mini LST Extended Chassis with Mini E-Revo VXL 380 Motor









Mini LST Extended Chassis Bottom Chassi View.. This will be replaced with a Skull Plate that 
will bolt on to the top chassis as well as the side rails for extra support.









Mini LST Extended Chassis Chassis Top View.









Here are some pics of the My Mini LST 380 Motor Mount. On one side you can put a 380 size 
motor on the other side you can put a stock size motor or mamba brushless.. 
Mini LST 380 Motor Mount pic1









Mini LST 380 Motor Mount pic2


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

My Mini LST Extended Chassis is just about done. (Mini LSTX for short)
This is an extended version of my Mini LST Single Servo Mod. 
The Mini LSTX Chassis will come standard with a Lower Skull Plate.
Here some pics below.

Mini LSTX Chassis Top View









Mini LSTX Chassis Side View









Mini LSTX Chassis Bottom View









Mini LSTX Chassis Bottom Side View


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Finally got a chance to do a video of my Mini LST with Single Servo Extended Chassis.

Click Here to view video-->Mini LST Extended Chassis


----------



## rc_fanatic.1 (Jan 17, 2008)

I checked out your video and I would like to say woohoo! That thing looks great, nice work. I need to make that steering mod on mine. I hate the dual servos, have been nothing but trouble since the day I got it. So I understand that you can also mount a 540 size motor? If so, would you consider making me a template for the motor mount and email me??
Carl


----------

